# Ducks over Goose shells? Decoy help!



## Donald duck (Oct 12, 2013)

Although this is my first post, i have been lurking for some time and wanted to say thankyou to many of you who have provided a lot of knowledge and insight into the world of waterfowling! I have recently
Gotten back into waterfowling and plan to field hunt later this
Month- I don't have a massive spread and was wondering if Anybody hunts ducks with mostly goose decoys? I have 3 dozen
Shells and 18 full body lessers and Only a dozen full body ducks -

I was hoping to use the geese as concealment for our
Blinds(obviously stubble the blinds )/ as well as to increase spread visibility from a distance but I'm worried I may be too heavy on geese dekes and not enough ducks... I have 3 dozen floaters I could lay in the field if need be... Or is it not worth using the floaters?

I also plan to use 2 motorized mojos and 2 wind powered mojos (can you have too many mojos?)

I've hunted geese from the ground blinds but never ducks- am I on target or where can I improve my tactic without spending a lot of $$$ ?? Any advice on decoy strategy for fields would be great!

(4 ground blinds to try and conceal)

Thanks, and hope everyone's season is off to a good start!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You are doing it EXACTLY like I do it... Sometimes I don't put ANY duck decoys out...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I talking decades ago here, we used snow goose decoys only for field hunting ducks. Good visability and the birds would be giving you the flyby before first light.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I gotta agree with Dick. While canadas will pull a few ducks snows goose decoys seem to pull far more. I was watching 5 groups of Canadas and one group of snows the other night and dispite the snows being a much smaller group than any of the Canada they were the only flock the ducks were dumping into...............


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

I don't set a duck decoy ever other than mojos. Decoy fine. Be we're they wanna be and you've got no issues. :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Having hunted ND birds all my life two things I will say regarding your spread. It will work well on early birds and later on birds migrating. But local birds that get hunted do get wise to spinners and Canada decoys quickly. So make sure you provide a big and open landing area for the ducks. While the floaters will not draw them in per say, they very well might help finish them. We have went to using nothing but duck decoys late in the year and had very good luck. That said I have spent a lot of time accumulating what I have.

I would not hesitate though to go afield with what you have just be smart about your setup. Spinners out front, goose decoys around your blinds and behind you hooking away from where you want the ducks to land.


----------



## Donald duck (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone!

Do you ever "flag" at ducks (similar to Geese) when a long ways out?

Ever throw a couple Snow sillo socks in the
Mix to add variety and visibility?

Thanks again!


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no need to flag ducks if you have spinners out there. Try to place the spinners right where you want to shoot the ducks, alot of guys place them above the blinds so they can be turned off when gesse are coming - but I've had more issues with ducks landing behind me when we set like this. Figure out your target, if you are hunting more geese set for them and set the spinners to the side. You will get the first light ducks and then when you see the first push of geese turn them off or even take them down. Set them up after the goose flight. Another thing to try is; say you have 2 spinners, don't just set them both on the poles and call it good, put one right on the ground and then one up higher so it looks like the birds are stacked.

Everyone is telling you the right thing about duck decoys, they are not required to get some shooting.


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

Only things I would add are with the wind spinners you are screwed if you want to shoot geese...but if you are only looking for ducks they are fine. We use as many as 6 spinners, but all have remotes. Then second, you can do really well cross winding your ducks depending on conditions. You can still hide in your geese ya just set your spiners and any duck decoys you have where you want the birds to land. As many have said already, youdont need duck deocys to shoot ducks, I will say that a dozen or three full body motuion ducks decoys make it a hell of a lot easier though. we use our goose decoys as conealmentor confindence builders basically. I agree with not palcing the spiners overthe blinds and usually the ducks will try and land behind you. Good luck


----------

